# ^^ndstitle-1218^^



## shaunj66 (Oct 5, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1218^^


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 5, 2006)

Finally released in English eh? I would have probably purchased this if it didn't get so many bad reviews...


----------



## zatelli (Oct 5, 2006)

Finally Opera reaches the shelves.. good to hear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Any feedback would be appreciated guys.
Oh BTW, size should be 64 Mbit >> 8 NB. I'm sure you've noticed that glitch already there's no way a browser would be that small.
Happy web broswing guys


----------



## pinesal (Oct 5, 2006)

I imported the japanese version so I have the actual ram pak for this.  Is there anyway I can use this english rom? I don't understand japanese.

EDIT, I use M3 Adapter.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 5, 2006)

QUOTE(pinesal @ Oct 5 2006 said:


> I imported the japanese version so I have the actual ram pak for this.Â Is there anyway I can use this english rom? I don't understand japanese.
> 
> EDIT, I use M3 Adapter.


Probably not without a slot 1 based flash device.


----------



## Harsky (Oct 5, 2006)

Not too sure about rushing out and buying this. Course, I'm judging too much on portable websurfing with the PSP and it was frustrating typing in without a keyboard


----------



## KillerMiller (Oct 5, 2006)

So is this software usable?
I have a G6 Lite, can I use that Browser when I Flash it?
Didnt it need the extra Ram Cartdrige?


----------



## Pado (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm still wondering wether I shall buy it or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... still 40 bucks :S ..

KillerMiller: yes, it doesn't work without the ram cartridge


----------



## Gifted1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Maybe now that the english one is out, someone would try again with getting it to work for flash cards.


----------



## pven (Oct 5, 2006)

QUOTE(KillerMiller @ Oct 5 2006 said:


> So is this software usable?
> I have a G6 Lite, can I use that Browser when I Flash it?
> Didnt it need the extra Ram Cartdrige?


No, you can not use it.


----------



## lioo (Oct 5, 2006)

cool it's extra for holiday just for read mail and other little search!

Wifi it's easy to find in metro or Mc do!

I haven't tested but i think it's a good idea!



EdIT






 No GBA flashcard ?!?!? G6 lite it's ok? expension memory card ... for favorite and download? Many question and i've not enough...






EDIT 2: 

What's "flash cartige"? No memory card, memory built in ... like G6  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I hope! More precision please!


----------



## m_babble (Oct 5, 2006)

www. URL @ Don't bother.


----------



## x_comp (Oct 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Oct 5 2006 said:


> Not too sure about rushing out and buying this. Course, I'm judging too much on portable websurfing with the PSP and it was frustrating typing in without a keyboard


Well, it's pretty slow at loading and scrolling sites with images but, navigating them is much better than on the PSP. Don't forget it has a touch screen keyboard and handwriting recognition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Language support is limited though so you'll only be able to view Western and Japanese websites. Other Asian languages don't display properly or even crashes the browser.

I bought the thing and have my impressions here:

http://xcomp.gamebrink.com/?p=286


----------



## lioo (Oct 5, 2006)

QUOTE(m_babble @ Oct 5 2006 said:


> www. URL @ Don't bother.




:'( non understand this  :'(


----------



## m_babble (Oct 5, 2006)

QUOTE(lioo @ Oct 5 2006 said:


> QUOTE(m_babble @ Oct 5 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > www. URL @ Don't bother.
> ...




I was making fun of the box art and saying don't bother, because it won't work without the expansion.


----------



## Harsky (Oct 5, 2006)

Why is the box cover for this missing a pair of boobies where the word URL is? For comparison:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=34924&hl=

Hey, the internet is for porn... SO GRAB YOUR DICK AND GO DOUBLE CLICK FOR PORN PORN PORN


----------



## tama_mog (Oct 5, 2006)

I hope we won't have a bunch of cheap kids kicking and screaming again like the Japanese release time to get this working on flashcarts.


----------



## dude1 (Oct 5, 2006)

i hope this being officially english now will build support for making it work on a flashcart
i still dont follow how it recognizes it as ram if it has not data to dump there has to be something saying this is a ram cart or this is a rumble pack ect.


----------



## SaiZou (Oct 5, 2006)

has anyone tried it?


----------



## Chanser (Oct 6, 2006)

Why bother, it won't work at all. Unless somone create a patch for it.


----------



## adgloride (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Chanser @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> Why bother, it won't work at all. Unless somone create a patch for it.



You'd have to be a genious to get this to patch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You can only get this to work with the ram cart as it gives the DS extra memory.


----------



## carloandreacchio (Oct 6, 2006)

What about the ram inside the Supercard or the M3???? couldnt that act to give the DS extra memory?


----------



## TheVirus (Oct 6, 2006)

NO IT WILL NOT WORK.

NO IT WILL NEVER WORK.

IF YOU WANT IT, BUY IT!

Jesus, it's not possible. Not with built in memory, super XTRA G6 Lit3 or any of that. Stop asking.


----------



## Madrigal (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm going to buy this when it's finally released in the US.


----------



## red8ull (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm posting this via my ds lite, the Japanese ram module and a DS Link with the Euro version of the browser. Works great!


----------



## Chanser (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Chanser @ Oct 6 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Why bother, it won't work at all. Unless somone create a patch for it.
> ...



Obviously meant to patch the browser for the flashcarts that have memory.


----------



## bikingcam (Oct 6, 2006)

anyone know when the US release is?


----------



## 754boy (Oct 6, 2006)

Does anyone know where I could import this for a resonable price? I'm tired of waiting around and they STILL haven't announced the US release date.


----------



## red8ull (Oct 6, 2006)

I got mine on ebay....was pretty cheap.


----------



## Hooya (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't see why this couldn't be made to work.  Here's how it would work on the EZ Flash IV (because that's what I have and it now supports GBA Link).

1. Someone creates a .gba rom that fakes the RAM expansion pack.

2. When importing the browser .nds rom select the "Link to GBA cart" box with the client software.

3. Write the .gba rom to the NOR memory like you would to link a .gba rom with a .ds rom.  The GBA rom would be written to take advantage of extra memory on your SD card.

4. Boot the .nds rom and it sees a memory expansion pack in the "GBA" slot since it was patched to allow GBA link.


----------



## Ender15 (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Oct 5 2006 said:


> I don't see why this couldn't be made to work.Â Here's how it would work on the EZ Flash IV (because that's what I have and it now supports GBA Link).
> 
> 1. Someone creates a .gba rom that fakes the RAM expansion pack.
> 
> ...



If you put it that way it would work on the M3 and G6 as well. >_>

Problem is, reading save files and game info is different from actively using RAM.


----------



## dude1 (Oct 6, 2006)

if they found out what info is hidden on the ram cart they could dump it, edit it to point to the built-in 10mb of 32mb in an m3 and make that the gba file for linking
i think everyone says it cant be done because no ones found the location of the info on the ram cart which is obviously stored differently than a conventual gba game or else we would have a dump already


----------



## adamg (Oct 6, 2006)

Not working on the m3, memory expansion required, I hope someone can make a patch or the m3 team release a new firmware


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't even see the point of this program at all. All it could lead to is your DS being bricked by some virus somebody writes IMO. How big is the RAM cart anyway? I want to know if it is worth buying just for that and any future releases.


----------



## Julee (Oct 6, 2006)

How are they going to brick the device..
To change firmware you would have to flash the device, that requires you to short it out...
if you mean erase your memory stick, thats sure possible but theres not going to be any real permanent damage done to it a format wont fix..
Highly doubt its possible to overwrite the firmware of the actual passkey device or the flashcart.


----------



## pysio (Oct 6, 2006)

ds.qj.net/Okiwi-A-free-NDS-browser-in-progress/pg/49/aid/67935

free browser OKIWI


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Julee @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> How are they going to brick the device..
> To change firmware you would have to flash the device, that requires you to short it out...
> if you mean erase your memory stick, thats sure possible but theres not going to be any real permanent damage done to it a format wont fix..
> Highly doubt its possible to overwrite the firmware of the actual passkey device or the flashcart.
> ...


----------



## Heinrisch (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Ender15 @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Hooya @ Oct 5 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see why this couldn't be made to work.  Here's how it would work on the EZ Flash IV (because that's what I have and it now supports GBA Link).
> ...



He did not say that it would read save files..


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Oct 6, 2006)

IT doesnt work... Stop trying to make it work


----------



## motorcity_madman (Oct 6, 2006)

Anyone know where to import this version from?


----------



## monkeymachine (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(motorcity_madman @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> Anyone know where to import this version from?



www.play-asia.com has it from the 9-oct


----------



## MaHe (Oct 6, 2006)

Hmmm, I could go to my local store, buy it and test it out and if I don't want it, sell it. But if I take the DS Lite version, I'll have a harder time selling it xD


----------



## Teun (Oct 6, 2006)

I think I'm going to buy this version..
Which one should I get: The lite or de regular? (I have 2 Phat's & 1 Lite)


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(VascoAlmeida @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> IT doesnt work... Stop trying to make it work


Couldn't be more correct. Just because this browser has a Europe release doesn't mean magically the situation is different, people.

The browser requires included the gba ram expansion slot. No, it CANNOT be faked by just writing a gba rom of it and linking because it's hardware.
If you want to use it, buy it. If you don't want to buy it, then you're fucked.

And Teun, I'd get the regular version because the cart would fit in the lite as well, might not be perfect fit but it would still be usable in your other two DS systems.


----------



## bay0man (Oct 6, 2006)

i gotz this wroking! its works fine with regular gba with rumble pack!!! i surf sits lik gbatemp.net posted this message wid opera!! lol!! yo juts need acekard and ram card made by hjoziasnki asdakozko (he is chinese hacker!) works fine


----------



## DrTek (Oct 6, 2006)

and you are fake as f***


----------



## dude1 (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> QUOTE(VascoAlmeida @ Oct 6 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > IT doesnt work... Stop trying to make it work
> ...


coulnt be more wrong the european version does change something
public interest there will be more with a version with multiple languages. its not impossible to crack because the m3 has ram and the ram cart has ram both could do there job if they knew how to just cause people havent figured it out yet doesnt mean it wont happen
every encryption that has been cracked was impossible to crack till someone found out how and im sure they were not designed to be cracked


----------



## dude1 (Oct 6, 2006)

anyone know when (a ROM site I'm not allowed to link to and just got my warning level raised for 
will be back up?)
i know kusan had a big topic on cracking the browser and was even thinking if it was taking so long to figure how to make it work how about making a slot 1 ram cart

the stuff in brackets was a mod and for your information i linked to a hacking  subsection of a nds section of a forum not a rom site you ignorant sob
hypothetically if my sig here went to my site  which had roms by your logic gbatemp is rom site by association why because in both cases the forum would have had no roms 
and if that wasn't your reasoning is having rom in the url automatically classified as a rom site? even without roms present


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(dude1 @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Oct 6 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(VascoAlmeida @ Oct 6 2006 said:
> ...


I never said it will never happen. It's just highly likely it won't. The situation has NOT changed at all in terms of coding and difficulty. The amount of people looking for a free and perfect browser on DS is the same as, if not less, then when the Jap version was released. And even then, just because all you people that want to surf for 5 minutes then use a real device for mobile browsing or view porn under your sheets while mommy and daddy "sleep" doesn't mean that a coder should have more interest in doing it.

Let's give an example of another situation. Let's look at all the GBA and previous NDS peripherals that have come out that have extra hardware built in. Now name the ones that function perfectly on flash cart hardware.

Comparing ram to encryption? That's rich. Not even going to bother touching that. Same with the impossible till you know how bit. Optimism is a good thing but try and be realistic. 

I'm just stating the facts of the moment. There is absolutely no way to use the Nintendo DS Browser without the ram expansion cart at this current time.


----------



## kobewan (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Oct 5 2006 said:


> The GBA rom would be written to take advantage of extra memory on your SD card.



Right. And thats why instead of buying 2GB of RAM for my computer, I bought a 300 GB harddrive and I use that as my RAM. Much more RAM this way, it makes my games work much faster!


----------



## Hellios (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(lakersfan @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Hooya @ Oct 5 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > The GBA rom would be written to take advantage of extra memory on your SD card.
> ...


The difference is that your HD is hooked to the motherboard via the IDE cable (or scsi or whatever) while your RAM is plugged directly to your motherboard.

The ram expansion and the flashcart are both connected via the same GBA slot and thus are limited to the same transfer speed.

This topic made me all excited, i just hoep the euro version of DS browser uses some better proxies...

My MiniOpera on my mobile phone works like a charm, and i was more than surprised when the japanese version got nothing but shit reviews.


----------



## RandomHero420 (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(lakersfan @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Hooya @ Oct 5 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > The GBA rom would be written to take advantage of extra memory on your SD card.
> ...



Dude your retarded. Are you seriously going to sit there and say that your 300gig hard rive used as virtual ram works better then putting 2 gig of some hyper x gaming ddr memory in your system


----------



## Rykar (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(dude1 @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> anyone know when *ROM LINK HERE*
> will be back up?
> i know kusan had a big topic on cracking the browser and was even thinking if it was taking so long to figure how to make it work how about making a slot 1 ram cart



UH OH


----------



## PeterFile (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(RandomHero420 @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> QUOTE(lakersfan @ Oct 6 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hooya @ Oct 5 2006 said:
> ...


It was...sarcasm >_>


----------



## Hitto (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, I went and bought it.
Not one version, but both! I have my reasons, mind you. Surfing in bed is very comfortable, for one. It seriously lacks in the cookie department, though. I wish there was at least a "save this list of username/passwords" option.

Other than that, mail and news surfing works fine. It's not adapted to forum browsing, but that's because I like having twenty tabs open in firefox, your mileage may vary.
Also, I spent six euros for it and swapped a few used games, but I would not have spent "real" money for it if I hadn't had so many regular games to trade in.

Overall, it's good enough for work. I wish the ram pack could have doubled as storage space. seeing how flimsy the gba cartridge is, they could have added some hardware for the price.


----------



## imgod22222 (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey, isn't using the Flashcart RAM possible, i mean they're trying that with DSLinux aren't they? So maybe when someone just gets tired of coding DSlinux, they'll patch the browser in their free time. (That's a pretty wierd use of free time though. 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hey, the internet is for porn... SO GRAB YOUR DICK AND GO DOUBLE CLICK FOR PORN PORN PORN


----------



## INTERNETS (Oct 7, 2006)

QUOTE(lakersfan @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Hooya @ Oct 5 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > The GBA rom would be written to take advantage of extra memory on your SD card.
> ...



hahah, awesome satire, man.


----------



## bockers (Oct 7, 2006)

QUOTE(RandomHero420 @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> QUOTE(lakersfan @ Oct 6 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hooya @ Oct 5 2006 said:
> ...



Sad to say but you are the retarded one.


----------



## Lloyd14 (Oct 7, 2006)

Does it work on the G6 Lite ? 
What trim etc.


----------



## Stormingsoul (Oct 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Lloyd14 @ Oct 7 2006 said:


> Does it work on the G6 Lite ?
> What trim etc.




Doesn't work at the moment..unless someone hacks it or creates a bypass for the ramcartridge that is needed.


----------



## Pado (Oct 8, 2006)

or that someone releases ads/gba flash+rumble+ram expansion all-in-one cartridge


----------



## adgloride (Oct 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Pado @ Oct 8 2006 said:


> or that someone releases ads/gba flash+rumble+ram expansion all-in-one cartridge



I'm surprised the supercard team never built the ram into the rumble supercards.  Or they could have just done away with the rumble.  Maybe supercard will release the cartridge with ram on next just to make more money.  If nintendo decided that they wanted to use the ram cart in all the latest games we will all need to buy new flash carts or go with the slot 1 solutions.


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Oct 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Lloyd14 @ Oct 7 2006 said:


> Does it work on the G6 Lite ?
> What trim etc.




YEA!! short sides and back please, but not too much off the top!


----------



## Lloyd14 (Oct 9, 2006)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Oct 7 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Pado @ Oct 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > or that someone releases ads/gba flash+rumble+ram expansion all-in-one cartridge
> ...



What the hell are you babling you noob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was asking a serious question


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2006)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Oct 8 2006 said:


> If nintendo decided that they wanted to use the ram cart in all the latest games we will all need to buy new flash carts or go with the slot 1 solutions.


Fuck, don't wish that upon us. :/


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh for f's sake people, stop throwing your rattles around complaining that it isn't running on flashcarts.

It's the one DS "game" in the entire universe that you'll actually have to buy. Deal with it.


----------



## Hitto (Oct 9, 2006)

Well, they did use this practice with the N64.
And as the GBA was a continuation of the SNES, it would make sense to see the same kind of "features" if Nintendo gets too arrogant.

It would be a bit too fucking early, if you ask me. Let's hope they aren't that stupid.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Oct 9, 2006)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Oct 9 2006 said:


> Well, they did use this practice with the N64.
> And as the GBA was a continuation of the SNES, it would make sense to see the same kind of "features" if Nintendo gets too arrogant.
> 
> It would be a bit too fucking early, if you ask me. Let's hope they aren't that stupid.



huh? im confussed? you on about Nintendo making things that need a certain peripheral to work>


----------



## imgod22222 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hitto, do you mean how the N64 had the expansion pack which added RAM to the n64 and the console died out a year (or so) later? I doubt DS is going to die soon, and if it turns out to be like the n64, only 2 good games will need the RAM. (Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask and DK64) and (DS Web browser and ____)


----------



## Hitto (Oct 10, 2006)

You also forget Rogue Squadron, but that is beside the *point*. I'm not saying this isn't a mistake. Sega did it to death with the Genesis. Nintendo was planning a slew of bullshit for the 64 that never came out of that they tried later on, using the GC. Gameboy camera connectivity to some multimedia studio kind of like Mario Paint, remember when that was announced?

I hope they do not try to use this rampack extensively. I mean look at the "unabashed success" the rumble pak is getting. But tell me, how longer will we wait for another piece of software that doesn't take advantage of it? I say it might happen. It's not like Nintendo never did mistakes, and they *are* ridin' high at the moment. Although, they could have found a way to recoup the extra investment to manage selling both the opera cartridge and the memory pak, what I am worrying about are future games that "require use of memory pak".

Just because add-ons always fail (al. ways.) doesn't mean companies won't try to push a product, hoping this time (this time!), it will stick.


----------



## Athanas2221 (Oct 10, 2006)

I am not seeing the links to it, did it get taken down?


----------



## Vince989 (Oct 11, 2006)

It has instead never been "linked" here. This site does *not* offer rom links, you'll have find (or google, maybe?) them yourself.

P.S. Please read the rules now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Vince989


----------



## id242 (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Athanas2221 @ Oct 10 2006 said:


> I am not seeing the links to it, did it get taken down?



Links? Here are some links to it:

here, http://www.opera.com/pressreleases/en/2006/10/06/
and http://my.opera.com/community/forums/forum.dml?id=1406

and also here, http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-dy-49-en-70-1krk.html


----------



## Athanas2221 (Oct 11, 2006)

Clever, really.

Okay, I figured it wasn't posted here but I had just signed up and didn't know if you needed to be a member for a certain time.

BUT...

I have looked on most bittorrent sites and have not found it, nothing at all.

Searched ROM Number (0591), filename. I googled it.

Couldn't find anything.

Just wondering if this is even uploaded, if so. Just tell me.

I will eventually find it, I just don't know what to search for.


----------



## Toxicwind (Oct 11, 2006)

er, no piracy on this forum man... o_o


----------



## Athanas2221 (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Toxicwind @ Oct 10 2006 said:


> er, no piracy on this forum man... o_o




Yeah, thats why the NFO is linked, and there is a filename there.


----------



## Athanas2221 (Oct 11, 2006)

Also, I found it.... yeah on the sister site to here. 

LOL, no piracy my ass.


----------



## Scurvey Dog (Oct 11, 2006)

Say one had purchaced it,(i dont mind, its cheap.)  If one happens to have a slot 1 solution, say the DS-Xtreme.  If you put the rom on the slot 1 solution and then have the ram pack in slot 2. would that work?  it would essentialy be just like running it out of the box, except not having to switch slot 1 cards.


----------



## red8ull (Oct 11, 2006)

That's exactly what I'm doing with a DS Link and it works great.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Athanas2221 @ Oct 11 2006 said:


> Also, I found it.... yeah on the sister site to here.


Could you PM me that site please?


----------



## imgod22222 (Oct 11, 2006)

I suggest you edit your post before you get warned or banned. But let me tell you. You've only made 6 posts. If one of your 6 posts is about piracy i believe that this isn't a good site for you. GBATemp doesn't support piracy for what I know, but that doesn't mean that over half of subscribed members aren't pirates. Mods should be having fun right about now... (IMO)


----------



## cric999 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi. Is the european version different of this one (exept langage) ?


----------



## Teun (Oct 13, 2006)

i'm posting this with my european version now ^-^


----------



## shek_816 (Oct 18, 2006)

where to download


----------



## Drakice (Dec 4, 2006)

Any good review about DS browser?.  If i can browse internet with my DS on every wifi spot and it works great im sure i bought it, but i want to be sure 100%
Thanks


----------



## id242 (Dec 5, 2006)

Drakice, I have no problems with it except that the instruction manuals that came with it were all in German, which I dont speak.

I find the browser to be a bit sluggish, but even the browsers found on most phones and PDAs manufactured around the same date that the NDS was released (2004/about 3 years ago) also run graphic-packed web pages a bit slower than today's 3ghz mainstream PC/Aple would run them.

The browser works nicely for reading my RSS-Filled google homepage and all the links on that. I can browse and even reply to many of the public forums such as this one, via the DS Browser's ability to use cookies. email also works quite nicely.

I dont have any major complaints about it.

It is a DS web browser, and it does what it says it should do -- it lets you browse the web on your DS.


----------



## H8TR (Mar 8, 2007)

This is now coming to North America on June 4, 2007 so there is very little need for Okiwi and Gnirfleo now.


----------



## jakikiller (Mar 20, 2008)

THANKS


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 20, 2008)

A full two years and 12 day bump... Try not to do that.


----------



## Urza (Mar 20, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> A full two years and 12 day bump... Try not to do that.


Useless posts... Try not to do that.


----------



## somekool (May 30, 2008)

Hi,...

is it now possible to run this without the Hardware pack?

I have a EZ Flash V

the recent update 1.68 states something like ...
"Add 3in1 cart cheat function and 3in1 tool"

would that replace the hardware pack?

anyone can confirm you can run it straight from the rom ?


----------



## Psyfira (May 31, 2008)

Um, no. The "3in1 cheat function" lets you add cheats to GBA games on the 3-in-1.


----------

